# Shadow in the Desert (Las Vegas, NV - Midnight Campaign looking for more players)



## Raevynn (Sep 14, 2004)

We are looking to fill a few seats in our Midnight campaign in NW Las Vegas.  The game is currently running at 3rd/4th level.  The group is looking to add diverse mature players to our dynamic setting.  WARNING:  Midnight is dark and role-playing is key!   We play every other Wednesday night.  

Please read about Midnight prior to responding:  http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/midnight.html

Beaver


----------



## gordonknox (Sep 15, 2004)

*Hey Raevynn!*

Whats the DnD scene like in Vegas?

gk


----------



## Raevynn (Sep 16, 2004)

Bleak.  3 games stores, only one really worth going to.  So far have not found many players of a high quality.  I have been fortunate to be able to find a few that are good.  So that is why I am looking to expand with EN folks who I know are quality!

Beaver


----------



## gordonknox (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks

Which are the three places where on e can buy DnD stuff?


----------



## Raevynn (Sep 17, 2004)

Dark Tower Comics on Sahara
Hobbytown on Sahara, 
Dreamland on Maryland Parkway


There are some other comic stores but not much there.  I recomend starting with Dark Tower (support the little guy FLGS type), then Hobbytown.  Unfortunately I cannot recomend Dreamland even if there is a decent selection there.

Beaver


----------



## Doctor_Otaku (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm in Kingman and would be willing to make the drive. Sadly, my job will be keeping my from making the attempt.


----------



## Raevynn (Sep 18, 2004)

Kingman is one hell of a drive....


----------

